# SEASON OPENER! - Cavs vs Celts - 8PM EST TNT



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_*Game #1*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(0-0) @* *Boston Celtics** (0-0)*

_*Tuesday, Oct 28th, 2008*_
*Time:* 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *TD Banknorth Garden*, Boston, Massachusetts










*HEAD COACHES*
​



> *Preview*​
> *The Boston Celtics began last season with the optimism that a revamped roster would raise them back to respectability after the once-proud franchise had fallen upon hard times.
> 
> They'll start 2008-09 with tangible proof of their improvement.
> ...


*

Opening Night! 1st game of the Lebron & Mo era. 

Let's see how the boy's do :clap:*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for the thread.

I'm also curious seeing how West does with the start at SG. Since he's won the starting role, I hope he can give us production from the SG spot (we need it bad).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Game time!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I am really looking forward to this, with cautious optimism.

I don't expect us to be fully gelled yet.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Everyone looks too anxious. You can tell everyone is too amped up, pushing too hard.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally loves to shoot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is it me or Wally's former Boston teammates just don't like him?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron's started off slow scoring wise, but he already has 2 boards, 3 assists, 2 steals and a block. Nice!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the way we are moving the ball early. Lebron making nice cuts, need to tighten up the D a bit though. Boston getting alot of open looks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Small lineup not working


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn KG is frickin good.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I didn't think either team looked that good in the first quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get on the boards! Damn.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I really think Mo Williams should be in when Lebron is out


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

they use to call him "Boobie" now they call him Batman! lool


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF kind of call was that..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When was the last time Lebron sat this long in a game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Crap, are we gonna have to scrap the Ben Wallace iso play this early in the season?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pierce is outplaying Lebron so far


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pierce throwing his head back to get cheap calls already.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now the starters are playing really raggedly just when the bench had a nice flow


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible terrible by Mo.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has quietly had a horrible 1st half


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rondo really sold that foul lol: didn't seem that bad on the replsy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron has quietly had a horrible 1st half


Yeah really no flow for him tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

So far this seems more like a team then just the Lebron show like last year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Going along with my team point: neither Mo or Lebron looked that good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> So far this seems more like a team then just the Lebron show like last year


Definitely. Everyone touching the ball, multiple guys creating off the dribble, Lebron getting the ball on cuts rather than pounding. 

Some problems to work out (MO PLAY SOME DAMN DEFENSE) but overall this team is clearly alot better than lsat year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Definitely. Everyone touching the ball, multiple guys creating off the dribble, Lebron getting the ball on cuts rather than pounding.
> 
> Some problems to work out (MO PLAY SOME DAMN DEFENSE) but overall this team is clearly alot better than lsat year.


Remember we look like this at the beginning of every season. 

As the season goes on, we usually abandon our offense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God I hate Paul Pierce.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like we reverted back to crap on offense in the 3rd quarter. 

Gonna be a dogfight to pull this one out now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see LeBron's starting to get things going.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lorenzen Wright sucks


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha actually playing decent to keep us in this game. Too bad that boobie 3 didn't go in

Lorenzen Wright footspeed is sloth like on the help D


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's a bad call that was a blocking foul


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown is not a good coach.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If we lose, I put 100% of this loss on MB. 

100%


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Horrible TO by Mo. Could change the game


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was a huge 3 from Williams.

IT'S TIME TO BRING BACK MAVIS


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Lebron: why can't you get better at the stripe?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

More of the same.

*Horrible Mike Brown rotations
*Too many unforced errors and sloppy passing
*Lebron settling for jumpers and bricking FT's 

On the bright side the offense looked alot better in the 1st half. Boobie played well, and AV looks to be primed for a good season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> More of the same.
> 
> *Horrible Mike Brown rotations
> *Too many unforced errors and sloppy passing
> ...


AV was only the real bright spot. From a team perspective the good news we sucked but still were in it till the last possession.

Had to say Lebron and Mo did not look good. Lebron playing like the last time he was on the national team for the summer: SLUGGISH. Mo: too many TO's and I didn't like his D till some of the final plays of the game. he doesn't seem to fight off screens too well


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

LBJ VIDEO


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> AV was only the real bright spot.


I couldn't watch the game, but I am looking forward to a great season for Andy.


----------

